# How fit do you need to be



## johnny (16 Jun 2008)

So, I finally plucked up the courage and went on the club ride on Sunday. I lasted 2 hours before having to concede defeat as I found myself desperately trying to play catch up. The folks at the club were friendly and encouraging and I am definitely planning to try and make it again next week. 

However, I was completely shattered all sunday afternoon, slept for a an hour or so after eating and then was good for nothing for the rest of the day. Obviously this hasn't gone down well at home. 

Is this a normal experience of club rides, most of my cycling has been on my own or do I need to get stronger before giving it a go again?


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (16 Jun 2008)

Johnny, just a question, if they were friendly and encouraging then why did they leave you floundering at the back?


----------



## johnny (16 Jun 2008)

I wasn't left floundering. I just reached a point where I found keeping up harder and harder as I got more tired. It was my decision to stop, they were encouraging me to keep going. I was given lots of advice about how to ride in the group and deal with the hills better and whos wheel I was best to sit on etc. But at the end of the day I was simply exhausted.


----------



## walker (16 Jun 2008)

Keep at it Johnny and you will be fine.
Everyone is the same after their first group ride, after a while you will the same as the rest of us and get dragged to the shops with the wife before you've had a chance to take your sweaty socks off, and you won't even bat an eyelid.

Go out again, do 2hrs 15 next time, then build it up till the food stop, after that its all head home anyway


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jun 2008)

that was my experience, the first couple of times, although i was usually back at home before the effects you described set in.

i've had it on a more recent one, but when i've been riding with the fast group, taking turns on the front. i should know better…


----------



## RedBike (16 Jun 2008)

I think most people struggle to keep up at first. You will improve (quite quickly) and you'll soon be able to keep up.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (16 Jun 2008)

Or consider another club with a wider range of abilities - you could ride with the 'Second XI' until you are up to speed.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (16 Jun 2008)

What was the average speed and how hilly was it?


----------



## Joe24 (16 Jun 2008)

The group i went out with slowed down for me, to see how fit i was for the first time. I was told where to sit and to relax. It came to the hills and i ended up going off from them. Only been dropped a few times, i find sitting right onto someone's wheel really helps, tucking right down so your out of the wind. The front is a good place to be aswell. As i have been told, you are then in charge of the speed, so you can push it as hard as you like, but also relax and drop the speed off more.
Keep at it, relax and position yourself so its easier for you, right on someone wheel that you know doesnt move around unexpectedly. Soon your fitness will pick up quick. I also find having a big plate of pasta and not going out the day before gives me huge amounts of energy for it.
Yesterday i felt bad aswell. But that was from the sprinting up a decent hill and being in a chain-gang trying to keep my gear going and doing the high speed. I came home and had a nice lie on the floor


----------



## johnny (16 Jun 2008)

Hilly, if you aren't going up one you are going down it. We did 50kms in two hours. The bit that killed me was the going up the hills, the pace just didn't slacken.


----------



## johnny (16 Jun 2008)

Oh and I think that they were taking it easy on me.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (16 Jun 2008)

johnny said:


> Hilly, if you aren't going up one you are going down it. We did 50kms in two hours. The bit that killed me was the going up the hills, the pace just didn't slacken.



The pace itself wasn't that hot - 15 mph approx, but hills can make a big difference. I'd be surprised if they were maintaining pace up big hills, but good cyclists can climb well on lumpy terrain by going down a hill as fast as possible and using the speed (often well over 30 mph) with some well judged welly and gear changing to get up the other side quickly. Get it wrong and start to slog and you slow down dramatically. It's technique and timing and something that comes with practice. 

Realistically, if you were with them for 2 hours, you weren't far off the pace and the rest will come.


----------



## walker (16 Jun 2008)

not all hills are dimples patrick lol


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Jun 2008)

This is why i dont ride in a club/group...i just dont need the 'pressure'...I ride alone...high plains drifter style


----------



## johnny (16 Jun 2008)

I hope I wasn't far off the pace but it did come as a bit of shock. The pace did slow for the hills, just not enought for me!


----------



## andyfromotley (16 Jun 2008)

I say well done you and keep at it.!! Fitness will come.


----------



## yenrod (16 Jun 2008)

*johnny* Yuh know whats happened here dont ya - youve broke your duck - so to speak !

Theirs not a cyclist on this planet who has to ride to _ride_ at a certain standard...

As much as I can be pretty fit indeed! I still need to be fit for it/the rides etc.....and so now you know that rides on your own in the week can help...to attain this - you wont get it suddenly but over time.

A Sunday out can REALLY sap you massively!

Take me for example - 2006: didnt do much - nearly gave it up actually, last year 2007, was just one long effort...this year i'm coming good BUT very slowly...these things take time...dont look at great fitness now, look for next year and enjoy THIS _year_!

*Generally, you've got to do one big ride then little smaller rides in the week!*


----------



## dodgy (16 Jun 2008)

This is why I ride with mates instead of a club. Even the friendliest of clubs will have no compunction with leaving you behind, but to be fair, the rules are usually well known before hand.

Dave.


----------



## RedBike (16 Jun 2008)

> I hope I wasn't far off the pace but it did come as a bit of shock. The pace did slow for the hills, just not enought for me!



Keep at it and you will soon be able to keep up. If they thought you were miles off the pace they would of told you; (or just left you behind!)


----------



## monnet (16 Jun 2008)

Keep at it. It'll come good. I've recently got involved in a club for the first time. Previously I either couldn't be sure I'd be in a place long enough to justify it or I was afraid I wouldn't be good enough. I've ridden on my own for years and really pushed myself on occasions. Basically (and I'm not showing off) I went out with the club and it was no problem, but I really enjoyed going out and riding with new people and knowing that there was plenty of encouragement there if I needed it. I wish I'd done itmuch sooner. So don't worry, if it's anything like the guys I've been out with they'll have patience and you'll be doing double turns at the front of the chaingang before you know it - or maybe not!


----------



## shooter560 (16 Jun 2008)

Johnny, firstly congrats for sticking with them for as long as possible 

Fitness will come, trust me. about 10 weeks ago I used to go out on the club Sunday rides 50 odd miles with a tea stop, by the time we were close to the stop I was dropping off the back, especially if there were bumpy bits, average speed was around 15mph. Now I ride on the back of the fast group, doing my share where possible and averaging about 20mph. When I ride with the slow group (when I need to just have a light ride) I spend almost all the time on the front.

So ride fitness, strength, recovery and stamina will come, just take your time, ride as much as you want BUT factor in recovery days.

For example I never ride on a Monday, Tuesday is an easy ride, Weds hard, Thursday club ride, Friday easy, Sat easy or very hard club, Sunday hard unless I did the hard ride on Sat and then easy out hard back.


----------



## johnny (18 Jun 2008)

Cheers for the encouragement, hopefully this Sunday will be easier!


----------

